# New rock music discovery



## tmitch45

I like rock music and found this band so thought I'd share.


----------



## Blackmondie

Thats pretty good


----------



## Keir




----------



## knightstemplar

Like that:thumb:


----------



## dcj

Saw them recently at Manchester Academy. One of the best gigs I,ve been to in years,young energetic band who I think will go a long way as their last 2 albums have vastly improved over the first 2 due to a change in singer and a heavier style. The latest album Tearing down the Walls got a 100% review on Melodicrock.com and I honestly haven't heard many a bad word about them in rock circles.

Here's one from their last album,bit less heavy but great song nonetheless






And another from the new album that's has a familiar sound to it,oops......


----------



## tmitch45

Thanks dcj! I never got round to getting the album so I'll have a look on iTunes mate!

I also discovered this American band who I would describe as sounding a little like an American version of Embrace. Here are two of there great older tracks and the new album which I prefer. To be honest this isn't usually my kind of music but its been in the car on holiday and the kids love it as much as me and the wife. Its very easy to listen to!

New album


----------



## dcj

tmitch45 said:


> Thanks dcj! I never got round to getting the album so I'll have a look on iTunes mate!
> 
> I also discovered this American band who I would describe as sounding a little like an American version of Embrace. Here are two of there great older tracks and the new album which I prefer. To be honest this isn't usually my kind of music but its been in the car on holiday and the kids love it as much as me and the wife. Its very easy to listen to!
> 
> New album
> Somewhere Somehow - We The Kings [Full Album] - YouTube
> 
> We The Kings - Check Yes Juliet - YouTube
> We The Kings: Say You Like Me (Official Lyric Video) - YouTube


Not too bad,more when the mood takes you kind of stuff but I might have a listen to some others. Don't just go to rock music all the time and love groups such as Matchbox 20 etc.
At the moment I have Within Temptation's new album on constant playback though. One minute crunching guitar,with operatic singing and orchestral background touches,the next haunting melodies with soft soothing vocals.


----------



## dcj

Another recommendation,not sure why Ive not heard these before but its Nikki Sixx's side project from Motley Crue.
Cant believe how melodic it is compared to Crue:


----------



## dcj

tmitch45 said:


> I like rock music and found this band so thought I'd share.
> 
> H.e.a.t 'A Shot At Redemption' Official Music Video from the new album 'Tearing Down The Walls' - YouTube


Not sure where youre from tmitch45 but H.E.A.T. are back in the UK in December,(London,Glasgow,Leeds,Wolverhampton) and are well worth going to see. Off to see Y&T in a couple of weeks,another great live act.


----------



## tmitch45

dcj said:


> Not sure where youre from tmitch45 but H.E.A.T. are back in the UK in December,(London,Glasgow,Leeds,Wolverhampton) and are well worth going to see. Off to see Y&T in a couple of weeks,another great live act.


Cheers mate might have to look into that! I'm off to see Black stone cherry on Thursday and than got Slash booked in Dec!


----------



## knightstemplar

dcj said:


> Not sure where youre from tmitch45 but H.E.A.T. are back in the UK in December,(London,Glasgow,Leeds,Wolverhampton) and are well worth going to see. Off to see Y&T in a couple of weeks,another great live act.


Y&T, now your talking, first saw them in about 1980 backing up AC/DC. Black Tiger is a classic album and I listen to it all the time in the car.:thumb:


----------



## dcj

knightstemplar said:


> Y&T, now your talking, first saw them in about 1980 backing up AC/DC. Black Tiger is a classic album and I listen to it all the time in the car.:thumb:


Just before my concert going time that tour,but my brother saw them then and said they were better than AC/DC. I started concert going in 83 (Kiss) and had to wait 20years til Y&T came over again. Pretty sure they've been over every year now since 2003 and I've not missed many of their tours. Earthshakers the album for me though.


----------



## dcj

Eclipse,perfect melodic rock


----------

